# DIY Mobile Base



## revjim (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

My shop space is much smaller now and I need a way to move my machines around. I have a couple bases that I purchased from Delta and I'd like to find a less expensive alternative for the rest of my machines. 
Any thoughts on a design or where I should look?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rev, I've got a couple for you. http://woodgears.ca/mobile_base/table_saw.html

That's just the table saw, look around the site, he's got other machines on different mobile bases. Here's another

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30738

By fellow LJ Joel Wires. This one is beatiful in it's simplicity. Good luck and have a happy and safe Fourth!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Check this out: mobile base guide

I've built a couple.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Have this base and am very happy with it. Find a 20% off coupon to buy it with. Makes it $32.00.

http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html

Dave


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a Flip Flop table from Hammy I think he has made a few others.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33858


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I posted a forum Mobil table saw base about 2-3 days ago, take a look, this guy on u-tube built a really nice
table saw mobil base…Sounds like what your looking for. Very simple to build, and on a Pastors budget!!


----------



## revjim (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll check it out.
Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Here's another one : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/18421


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Gary has and idea that I may try. Take a look. Lumberjocks


----------



## Taser (Oct 11, 2016)

I've recently joined Lumber Jocks. Very impressive forum for sharing ideas! I've been looking at many various ways to build my own mobile base for my Grizzly 1020…. I've since met with a former military buddy of mine who builds custom cabinets. He simply welded a frame of 2" angle iron, painted it battleship gray, and putting 3" casters on each corner. These are SOLID!! I'll post the pics I took in a day or so… this is the most solid platform I have seen to date!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I asked the same thing a while back… in this thread: Homemade welded mobile base - anyone?

Wound up with this one I made for under $10:









There are a lot of good ideas given in that thread.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

